# Messerschmitt Bf109



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/me109/me109e-aaee.pdf


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2021)

that's a 'G'.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 4, 2021)

O


----------

